# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Brak okresu - test ciązowy negatywny... Co robić?

## gość Asia

Witam.
Od dawna mam regularną miesiączkę, cykl trwa 28dni ostatnia miesiączkę miałam 14 kwietnia, na początku maja  5-6 odbyło się współżycie ( staramy się o dziecko, wiec nie było żadnych zabezpieczeń antykoncepcyjnych ) Miesiączka powinna wystąpić ok 12 maja jak dotychczas jej brak a dziś już 18 maj,  16 maja robiłam test i wyszedł negatywny (W prawdzie robiłam do w godzinach popołudniowych ok. 16.oo).

Czy jest szansa, że test może się mylić? Kiedy powinnam zrobić kolejny test żeby się upewnić?

Dziękuje Serdecznie za odpowiedz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Cykl nie zawsze będzie taki sam +- 7 dni to ciągle jest prawidłowo, test zrób 3 tygodnie po ostatnum zbliżeniu i koniecznie z porannego moczu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, Mam problem bardzo proszę o radę
Zacznę może od początku...
Pod koniec lutego tego roku przebyłam poważną infekcję górnych dróg oddechowych, leczona ona była trzema mocnymi antybiotykami zażywanymi jeden po drugim, jak się okazało zażywałam je bez większej osłony. Po ok. miesiącu od choroby (marzec) dostałam dziwnego pieczenia i swędzenia pochwy oraz pojawiła się twarożkowata wydzielina z niej, po konsultacji z moim lekarzem rodzinnym otrzymałam maść Clotrimazolum GSK oraz Nystatynę- tabletki dopochwowe, kuracja trwała 10 dni. Kilka dni po zakończeniu leczenia dostałam okres, w terminie (07.04.2011) choć bardzo mnie zaniepokoił, ponieważ był on dużo mniej obfity niż zazwyczaj, choć trwał tyle dni co zwykle, dodam jeszcze, że ostatnio sporo schudłam w krótkim czasie i marzec był dla mnie bardzo stresującym miesiącem. I tu moje pierwsze pytanie, czy ta skąpa miesiączka mogła mieć powiązanie z przebytą kuracją antybiotykiem stosowanym dopochwowo? Jeśli chodzi o ciążę to raczej wykluczam, nie współżyję. Z moim chłopakiem czasami uprawiamy petting, ale bardzo bezpieczny, bez bezpośredniego kontaktu narządów płciowych. Dla pewności zrobiłam jednak kilka testów ciążowych w różnym odstępstwie czasowym, wszystkie wyszły negatywnie. Następnie pod koniec kwietnia dopadła mnie po raz kolejny choroba, nabawiłam się zapalenia krtani a co za tym idzie otrzymałam kolejny antybiotyk od mojego lekarza. I nadszedł maj... ( Dodam jeszcze że moje cykle są bardzo nieregularne, owulację poznaję po bólu jajników i ciągliwym śluzie) Okresu nie mam w dalszym ciągu, jakiś tydzień temu bolały mnie jajniki i miałam przezroczysty, ciągliwy śluz w poniedziałek zauważyłam w nim niewielkie nitki krwi, było to jednorazowe. Ból jajników ustał, z tym że niepokoi mnie fakt, że nie bolą mnie piersi jak to miało miejsce niemal przed każdą miesiączką. Jestem rozdrażniona i okropnie się tym wszystkim denerwuje.  Czy możliwe jest że opóźnienie spowodowane jest kolejną chorobą i przebytą kuracją antybiotykową? Jak już mówiłam ciążę mogę raczej wykluczyć, nie współżyję w typowy sposób i nie doszło do kontaktu z nasieniem. A to opóźnienie już jest dość duże.
Przepraszam za długość i zawiłość tekstu. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. Bardzo się martwię. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Ciąży to na pewno nie ma - a z wymienionych przez Ciebie objawów widać że niedługo przyjdzie miesiączka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedz, ale czy to możliwe że opóźnienie to jest spowodowane kuracją antybiotykową??

----------


## Karaoke

Jak najbardziej możliwe : stres, leki, zmiana klimatu, podróż itp często mają woływ na przesunięcia daty spodziewanej miesiączki bo nigdy tak nie będzie że musi podkreślam musi przyjść w określonym przez nas terminie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raz jeszcze bardzo dziękuje w spokoju czekam  :Wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zrób badanie z krwi na hormon zwany prolaktyną? Jezeli będzie podwyzszony idź do endokrynologa.

----------


## aurora

moja kolezanka ma nieregularny okres.
dostala od swojego ginekologa skierowanie do szpitala na 3 dni badan.

tam ustala co jest przyczyna. 
w ciazy nie jest na pewno.

----------


## Karaoke

Po 14 dniach stężenie hormonu HCG w moczu jest jeszcze na tyle niskie że test powinno się robić 3 tygodnie po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ponownie jestem autorką tego długiego postu z 23.05. 
Mam pytanie, ponieważ moja @ pojawiła się po ok 3 tygodniowym opóźnieniu, ale znowu jest nieco inna mniej obfita. Czym to może być spowodowane? Czy stres (bardzo się stresowałam opóźnieniem @), przebyta kolejna choroba i zażywanie antybiotyku może mieć na to wpływ?? 
Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.
Z góry dziękuję i Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## Karaoke

Jak najbardziej tak.

----------


## Aduśka

w takiej sytuacji zawsze warto wybrać się do lekarza, testy mogą się mylić, tekst z krwi już nie bardzo.
Proszę o wypełnienie krótkiej ankiety na temat testów ciążowych właśnie, 6 krótkich pytań, dziękuję za pomoc  :Smile: 
ANKIETA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwszy dzień miesiączki wypadł mi 8.08..do tej pory nie mam okresu. Robiłam 2 testy ciążowe, wyszły negatywne a okresu jak nie było tak nie ma. Martwie się bo to już ponad miesiąc od ostatniej miesiączki. Do zbliżenia doszło 25 sierpnia. Czy to tres czy może jednak jestem w ciąży Tabletki antykoncepcyjne przestałam brać na początku lipca, ale nie brałam ich też przez długi okres czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli testy wychodzą negatywnie to nie ciąża, być może jakieś zaburzenia hormonalne po tabletkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Wszystkich.

Kochamy sie z dziewczyną kilka razy w miesiącu. zwykle sie zabezpieczamy ale stosujemy tez stosunki przerywane.
Ostatni stosunekmielismy jakies 1,5 tygodnia temy, do wytrysku nie doszło ( był stosunek przerywany) Moja dziewczyna ma cykle nierególarne 32, 34 dni teraz jest 39 a okresu nadal nie ma i nawet sie nie zapowiada, Robiliśmy test ciązowy z porannego moczy wyszedł negatywny.

Proszę o opinie na ten temat.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może jakieś zaburzenia hormonalne

----------

